
Insider Trading, or Political Persecution? - MaysonL
http://norris.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/17/insider-trading-or-political-persecution/
======
tptacek
I'm going with "insider trading" _and_ "political persecution".

~~~
jhancock
agreed. Very little insider trading gets punished. When it does, there is
almost always a political angle.

------
Dilpil
I would be playing up this angle as well, it holds much promise.

------
s_baar
Isn't that why insider trading laws exist?

~~~
tptacek
No.

------
jorgeortiz85
The Bush Administration never ceases to amaze me...

